# cold or flu?



## maragrace (Jan 28, 2014)

This might be a stupid question, but I'd really like to know: my 3 yr old DD has been battling a cough, runny nose, and tummy ache, for about 2 days, and I'm wondering if it's a flu or a cold. if you could tell me some telltale symptoms that distinguish a flu from a cold that would be great. Thanks in advance!







XOX


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Does she have any muscle aches?


----------



## rnra (Dec 15, 2011)

from: http://livinggreenmag.com/2013/11/07/food-health/need-know-common-cold-infographic/


----------



## maragrace (Jan 28, 2014)

It doesn't mention tummy aches or vomiting.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Rnra - that is a cool chart. Thanks for sharing that!
Maragrace- maybe you should just take her tithe ped to make sure she is okay and to put your mind at ease.


----------



## maragrace (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tracyamber*
> 
> Rnra - that is a cool chart. Thanks for sharing that!
> Maragrace- maybe you should just take her tithe ped to make sure she is okay and to put your mind at ease.


Actually she woke up this morning and said she felt all better! YAAAY!! thanks for all your help everybody.

XOX


----------



## maragrace (Jan 28, 2014)

She woke up this morning and threw-up! WAAAAAH!! I had just forgotten about the flu/cold. Any more suggestions?


----------



## Naturemama23 (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maragrace*
> 
> She woke up this morning and threw-up! WAAAAAH!! I had just forgotten about the flu/cold. Any more suggestions?


Oh, maragrace I so feel for you, and your DD. have you tried SpagoMed Echi gold?

Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Triniity (Jul 15, 2007)

We have something like this in this house at the moment, though we are probably 5000 miles away. Adenovirus. First cold/flu symptoms, than stomach bug symptoms.

My DH went through the vomit phase yesterday, my son is in the middle of it right now. I hope it'll pass me. Lord, pleeeease!

Good luck!


----------



## maragrace (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naturemama23*
> 
> Oh, maragrace I so feel for you, and your DD. have you tried SpagoMed Echi gold?
> 
> Hope she feels better soon!


Thanks, I will definitely try it. actually I will try anything! I'm at the end of my rope! how much more vomit stench can my nose take with out falling off?!?


----------



## maragrace (Jan 28, 2014)

O.K. this is getting insane! now I have a terrible flu! and so does my DD! HELP!!!!!


----------



## rnra (Dec 15, 2011)

Have either of you been seen by a doctor? If it's been two months and you're still sick with flu-like symptoms, it's probably time for professional medical advice.


----------



## maragrace (Jan 28, 2014)

Alright, I've been avoiding it. rnra, I have an appointment for today.


----------



## maragrace (Jan 28, 2014)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

okay, now that I've gotten that out of the system, here's what happened: the doc looked at Tina and said she just had a bad flu and an miniscule ear infection so she prescribed some antibiotics. them she looked at me and suggested an ultrasound. while I wondered what the heck was going on she said... I'M PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

mommy?


----------



## rnra (Dec 15, 2011)

*Gasp* Surprise! I hope all goes well. That's quite the shock!

A few years ago one of my neighbors asked me to watch her 4 kids for an hour or so while she made a quick trip to the doctor. She'd been feeling like she had a bad cold/flu for several weeks and was going on a much-anticipated cruise soon, so she wanted to see if anything could be done to get her feeling better before the cruise.

She didn't come back for almost eight hours. I was worried that she'd been admitted to the hospital or something. When she did come back she said that she was pregnant unexpectedly. The additional time had been her trying to calm down before coming back to the kids. At the time she was on oral birth control AND her partner had a recent vasectomy (although he hadn't received the "all clear" yet).

Best wishes!


----------



## Naturemama23 (Feb 9, 2014)

Congrats, maragrace!!!! that's kind of like what happened to me: I felt sick all the time and was gaining a lot of weight, so I went to the doc and she said I was preggo!! and 3 months at that! how far along are you? when are you due?


----------



## maragrace (Jan 28, 2014)

The weird thing is... I'm a single mom! I don't have a partner, a boyfriend or even just a "guy friend", so I don't know how I could be pregnant! any ideas???


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Are you saying you haven't had sex with a man in the last 3-4 months?
The only other options are artificial insemination or some sort of assisted reproduction technique, but I'm guessing you'd remember if you had done one of those.


----------

